# X1800XT 512 OC- crashes



## manooti (Jul 3, 2007)

hey guys im new here. i tried to find as much information before posting but there is so much and it is kind of user defined so i cant really take anyone elses help cause i dont know if it will work for me. here goes. 

im running my card at 681 core and 810 memory with raised volts and 100% fan. Voltage for vpu is 1.275, the other 2 are at 2.097. the voltage 4 is at -.--  no idea why and dont know what its for. i dont think it saved the voltage increase.. 

anyway.. it was stable up until i disabled the ati processes in msconfig (i forgot to disable them ). i went into css and i was getting ok fps.. lowest i got was around 35-40 fps in a 40 man office server. highest was around 200 fps. resolution at 1280x1024 full aa and that good stuff. doesnt make a difference for me anyway, i dont see it. 

i dont really know how high to set the voltages before i start frying my card. i want to push it to where i dont go below 70-80 fps cuz im running a somewhat ok system, really great system for counterstrike source. 
here are my specs. 
core2duo 1.86
2gigs ram 667 ocz gold
soundblaster xfi
550 watt aspire psu
some lights lol

P.S. i dont think the OC crashed my system because as i leaned over to reset it i was in my desktop so i think xfire or steam crashed it.   if it was the oc then it would put my monitor in standby until i restart right?


----------



## manooti (Jul 3, 2007)

forgot to mention temps. idle is 43 and load is im guessing around 80-90. i got the a/c blasted so it wont heat up lol

EDIT: ok... the time is now 1036pm at time of editing this post. cs source crashed again. looping sounds and brought me to desktop and reset my overclock. im confused but mostly scared. help?


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 3, 2007)

manooti said:


> forgot to mention temps. idle is 43 and load is im guessing around 80-90. i got the a/c blasted so it wont heat up lol



80C under load is abit high if you wanna overclock it. Also you have the voltage regs which can get very hot and will limit your overclocking.



manooti said:


> ok... the time is now 1036pm at time of editing this post. cs source crashed again. looping sounds and brought me to desktop and reset my overclock. im confused but mostly scared. help?



yea thats from the videocard resetting itself


----------



## manooti (Jul 3, 2007)

so what should i do? raise the voltage? i see people with voltages at 1.4... should i try that?


----------



## Old Bear (Jul 3, 2007)

Mine 1800xt was crashing with o/c for just one reason, heat!
Do you have vpu recovery turned on in ccc?
Mine was running at 688/792 withouth voltmoding and crashed b'cause of heat! Msg from CCC was to check up the air flow and was right! Intake was jammed with ..., after cleaning, no problem!


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 3, 2007)

Max clocks on stock voltage are somewhere around 680/1700 for that card.  What/why did you disable ATI process in MSConfig??  Might want to think about better cooling, for OC'n, however 80°-90° is about normal for high demand 3D games working hard with stock cooling.
Dropping your voltage back to stock should lower temps, just need to find the right OC setting for the performance you want.

http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/r520reviewxvxv/overclocking.htm


----------



## manooti (Jul 3, 2007)

alot of people say to disable the ati services like hotkey poller and cli . i dont use ccc because it crashes my comp. i tried getting the new ccc with drivers and it would put my monitor in standby. so i took out ccc and rolled back my drivers. i got my fan running at 100% and it is cleaned out. maybe its just old. i had this card for 2+ years and the only time i turn it off is for cleaning out the dust or upgrading. maybe the fan is out of whack. 
could it be the .27beta that is messing with it?


----------



## Namslas90 (Jul 3, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Old Bear (Jul 3, 2007)

Sorry, my bad, was using .24 & .25 no problem, others..
CCC6.9 & 7.3 was OK for o/cing on my c3d 1800xt, unlocking override and runing on 688/792 with stock cooler
Go try .25


----------



## manooti (Jul 3, 2007)

ok i figured something out. i had conflicting drivers. i suppose it was old drivers with new. never did a clean sweep from what i was told. im going to do a test and post up my specs and see what you guys think.


----------



## manooti (Jul 4, 2007)

688/790 with ccc's overdrive. going to overclock with atitool soon. 

p.s. if you dont hear from me, something blew up.


----------



## manooti (Jul 4, 2007)

*cant oc now*

got the ccc installed and all that good stuff. i disabled the ccc overdrive and then tried to oc with atitool. THEN i got the blue screen. so, i dont think i will be overclocking with atitool


----------



## Old Bear (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok, step by step!
First you start ATItool just to be sure that fan is on 100%
than do the o/cing with ccc!
last, at every start of your PC start ATItool, sometimes fan doesn't kick on 100% at start, so you push it that way!
 for some time before i got this setup and worked veri nice
When startin ATItool click no on overriding ccc clocks, before ATItool starts!
ATItool is for o/cing over the ccc limits. If you don't chase 3d marks, Ruby at 688/790 should be enough


----------

